

Feedback Loop: How I Improved My Day-to-Day Productivity with Data - Raytray
http://blog.parsely.com/post/57615621717/feedback-loop-how-i-improved-my-day-to-day

======
willis77
It's a free country and you are free to measure productivity however you want.
That said, is this slow societal descent into short, insincere, 140 character
coke-addict emails with expected instant response times a positive thing? I'm
not trying to be nostalgic for the letter-writing days of yonder, but nothing
says "I don't give a shit" like those emails you get. You know the ones. 18
people are CCd. People just attach whatever they think is relevant without
reading what you're asking. People forward whatever to whomever. This guy to
BCC. So and so will arrange. Have a look at my calendar and suggest a time. I
attached version 2 Final Revised Signed Real Version Final Final. Blah blah
blah.

People were productive long before death by instant email papercuts. It's
something worth thinking about as you optimize on response time. I find many
insta-responses were preventable with better planning in hindsight.

~~~
pattisapu
"Just as the database complex marks an "improved" image, the
tracking/identifying complex marks an improved form of vision: a database-
harnessed, societally-endorsed form of safe seeing that updates prior ocular
regimes. Haunted by pending obsolescence, driven by technological imperatives,
it is a visionary capacity that cannot fall behind lest it become simply
unreliable . . . ."
[http://www.ctheory.net/articles.aspx?id=115](http://www.ctheory.net/articles.aspx?id=115)

